# 1996 Fuentes Opus X Double Coronas



## Wellinggo (Jan 29, 2014)

I was cleaning and maintaining my humidors and pulled these beauties out. Figured since they have been in hiding for 17 years, I ought to snap a few shots. Back in '96 (after the CA tasting notes had come out and before they were widely available - not that they were ever widely available), I happened to be in the store exactly when the UPS delivery guy showed up with the shipment from Fuentes. The store limit was a couple sticks per customer but, since I was buying large volumes of cigars in those days (for my partners, myself and our restaurant), he let me have a full box of 25. The last one that came out of this box, I gave to a sitting US Supreme Court justice (who I happened to meet through a friend).


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing those pics. :rockon:


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

Quick question. Partners as in legal partners, whom you happen to share a restaurant with or just restaurant partners? I don't know whats cooler, the fact you have these beauties or giving one to a sitting supreme court justice.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

They finally saw day light!


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow, that is some serious age, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wellinggo (Jan 29, 2014)

defetis said:


> They finally saw day light!


Actually, those are "daylight" compact fluorescent bulbs...they haven't seen daylight since they were under the cheesecloth...


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

@Wellinggo well done, let me know if your handing them out to lesser people than supreme court justice :usa:


----------



## Wellinggo (Jan 29, 2014)

Legit biz partners. We had a "smoke 'em if you've got 'em" policy in our office (high-end, NYC highrise). The restaurant was a hobby/distraction that would go through about $1,500 worth of smokes a week. The day the UPS guy walked in, I already had about 10 boxes on the counter...

I met the SCJ at a dinner in DC. I happen to know that he was both a cigar smoker and that he was going to be in the same spot as I, that night, so I tucked an extra one in for him. He was gracious, down to earth, respectful and generous with his time.


----------



## Wellinggo (Jan 29, 2014)

One of my daughters (at the time she was about 6) didn't want me to smoke and broke one in half...


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Wellinggo said:


> One of my daughters (at the time she was about 6) didn't want me to smoke and $%$%#$#$^#^$^$#...


Please don't say awful things like that!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Wellinggo said:


> One of my daughters (at the time she was about 6) didn't want me to smoke and broke one in half...


You either cried or.............:spank:

Seriously though, smoke one.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

Those look beautiful, and have a great story behind them. I hope the SCJ enjoyed the smoke, I know we all would have! Cheers, and go smoke one!


----------



## Wellinggo (Jan 29, 2014)

apollo said:


> Those look beautiful, and have a great story behind them. I hope the SCJ enjoyed the smoke, I know we all would have! Cheers, and go smoke one!


I feel like an arsonist, lighting something so valuable on fire. However, I was able to overcome that feeling, tonight, with a 1986 Graham Malvedos. On the first sip, the port tasted like crap, beyond tight. After 15 minutes in my glass, it opened up and kept pace with one of the best smokes of my life.

I have two 1994 Hoyo De Monterey Double Coronas and one Montecristo #2 of similar vintage (all habanas), that I had forgotten about, sitting in another humidor.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

Wellinggo said:


> One of my daughters (at the time she was about 6) didn't want me to smoke and broke one in half...


Ouch.....


----------



## Wellinggo (Jan 29, 2014)

For some reason, I can't edit my last post to include this sentiment: I am starting to like this oldster-memory thing, now I am finding all this cool sh*t that I bought when I was younger.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

Wellinggo said:


> I feel like an arsonist, lighting something so valuable on fire. However, I was able to overcome that feeling, tonight, with a 1986 Graham Malvedos. On the first sip, the port tasted like crap, beyond tight. After 15 minutes in my glass, it opened up and kept pace with one of the best smokes of my life.
> 
> I have two 1994 Hoyo De Monterey Double Coronas and one Montecristo #2 of similar vintage (all habanas), that I had forgotten about, sitting in another humidor.


Good for you! I'd pester the dog s^%@ out of you to sneak into that humidor if I was a smoking buddy.

Those Opus, Hoyo's, and Monte's have to be hitting their peak and should smoke like a dream. Lucky man!!!


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

Good lord. Incredible selection sir!
Can only imagine the smoke of a 17 year aged Opus :smoke2:


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Pretty cool man. Awesome stories behind that box too.


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

17 years? Awesome, I have a 300 ct humi at home full with cigars from 2004-2007 when I was in Iraq and started the journey then had a hiatus 'til I came over here 11 mos. ago and those babies are still seasoning away back at home until I am through over here for good. I don't even touch them when on an R&R. Wow, 17 years.........


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Awesome! They look so delicious.


----------



## Bryan1021 (Aug 9, 2014)

Just finished the last of my Romeo's and Monte's from Saint Martin. Great smokes. Nice pictures, great story.


----------

